# ابتعد عن . . . !!!!



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2010)

فى حياة الإنسان ثلاثة إتجاهات فى هذا العالم لا تشبع ولا تجدى وتعتبر هى دوائر الخطية أو قل هى أضلاع مثلث الخطية.

1- الثروة "المال" المادية فى السلوكيات
2- الجنس "اللذات الحسية" النسبية فى الأخلاق
3- السلطة "الذات" التعددية فى العقيدة

وهذه الأضلاع الثلاثة لمثلث الخطية الشرير أخذت صور كثيرة عبر القرن الماضى وما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية والتى أنتهت عام 1945م.

أولاً: الماديـــــــــة :

هى الخضوع لسيطرة الرغبة القوية أن نمتلك المزيد والمزيد من الأشياء... حتى أنه يقال أن عملية الشراء هى أفضل شئ لتمضية وقت الفراغ الآن، وأصبح المال طريقة لتحديد من نكون على قدر ما نملك؟!... ولكن ما هى أضرار المادية؟!

1- تسبب الإدمان : فالمال كماء البحر المالح كلما شربت منه إزددت عطشاً.. ويقولون أن المراكز التجارية الضخمة "المول" صارت هى معبد العصر الحديث، وكأن آلات الصرف الموجودة أمام البنوك هى المعابد التى يذهب إليها الناس للإله الذى يحركهم... وهل يقدر أحد أن يخدم ويعبد سيدين؟! 
لا يمكن أن نخدم الله والمال (مت 24:6).
2- تقتسى القلوب : وتجمد العواطف لأن المال عندما يصير له الأولوية فى حياتنا، يصبح الآخرون فى مرتبة ثانوية بالنسبة لنا وبالتالى لا نتأثر بمشاهد الفقر، والضنك، والغاغة، والحروب والصراعات الدموية.. وكلها سعياً وراء المال والثروة ومصادرها. وهل ننسى مثل الغنـى ولعـازر 
المسكين فى كتابنا المقدس (لو 16).
3- البحث عن المتعة واللــذة الوقتيـــة : بكـل الصور حتى صار أسلوب الحيـاة ماديـاً أكثر من أى شئ آخر ويبقى فـى القلـب فراغ لا تملأه أى لذة وقتية عابـرة مهمـا كانت. فالمادة لا تشبع قلوبنا لأنها ببساطـة لا تدوم! فالمرض مثلاً يمكن أن يقضـى على كل متعة نجدها فيما امتلكنا.
المادية تدمر كل عنصر طيب فى شخصياتنا وتؤدى غالباً إلى الحسد والشهوة والترف والطمع والقتل والإنتحار والفساد الروحى والأخلاقى والإجتماعى. ولذلك قال مسيحنا القدوس على لسان معلمنا بولس الرسول "محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور.." (1تى 10:6).

ثانياً: النسبيــــــــة:

وهى تعنى أنه لا توجد مُثل عليا وطلقة ولا فضيلة حقيقية... كل شئ نسبى... أنت تفعل ما تريد، وأنا كذلك ولكن لا تضايقنى..؟! 
هى بإختصار التخلص من المطالب الأخلاقية وفتح الباب على مصراعيه أمام حياة الفوضى حتى يقع الإنسان فى مستنقع "ميوعة الحياة".. وما هى أضرارها النسبية؟!
1- الإنحلال فى الأخلاق العامة : ويصير الجنس هو الممارسة الوحيدة فى المجتمع المادى.. ويصير هو الهدف فى الحياة، وتصبح متخلفاً إن لم تمارسه؟!. وتصبح رجعياً إذا لم تحفظ طهارتك؟!.. انتبه يا صديقتى... 
2- إنهيار المجتمع : لأنه لم يعد هناك أى نوع من الترابط والإلتزام بين أفراد المجتمع.. وتنهار الثقة ويصير الإنحطاط الأخلاقى والأكاذيب هى الأمور الشائعة فى العمل وينتج عن ذلك الفوضى فى المجتمع وتنهار القيم والمبادئ.. 
3- الأنانية المفرطة : والإحساس بالضياع ويصير النجاح بلا معنى ويشعر الإنسان أنه ميت من الداخل، حتى قال أحدهم بعد أن غرق لسنوات طويلة فى الخطية: "الماضى يصيبنى بالإكتئاب، والحاضر يصيبنى بالملل، والمستقبل يخيفنى حتى الموت". والأنانية تسبب إنهيار الأسرة وتفككها وإنفصال الوالدين وإهمالهم لأبنائهم الذين يعانون الجوع الروحى، الصدمة العاطفية، الحرمان من التعليم وبالتالى البطالة وإفتقاد الأمل فى الحياة. ومسيحنا يقول لنا كما قال سابقاً لمتى العشار "اتبعنى" (مت 9:9). كما يقول بولس الرسول لكل منا "احفظ نفسك طاهراً" (1تى 22:5).

ثالثاً: التعدديــــــة:

أى خلط الأوراق بين كل الحضارات والثقافات والفلسفات والمعتقدات.. على اعتبار أن كل الديانات تسير فى نفس الإتجاه.. لذا المهم هو التسامح الدينى وفقط! وما الخطأ فى ذلك؟! يقولون :

1- أن جميع الديانات تؤدى إلى الله : هذا قول باطل وخاطئ لأن ليست كل الديانات فيها الإله الشخصى كالبوذية مثلاً.. أما المسيحية فتنفرد بالإله الشخصى المحب والمخلص لكل البشر.
2- آمن بإخلاص - فى أى معتقد - وكل شئ سيكون على ما يرام : هذا أيضاً قول باطل فالإخلاص ليس بديلاً للحقيقة الواعية بخلاص وفداء مسيحنا القدوس على الصليب من أجل خطايانا... فمثلاً إذا أعتقد إنسان بأن زجاجة الخمر مفيدة له، وتصرف بناء على هذا الإعتقاد، فإن هذا لا يمنع تليف الكبد وتسمم الدم وفقد الحياة..
3- الإختبارات الدينية واحدة فى معناها : وهذا أيضاً قول زائف لأن الاختبار المسيحى يختلف تماماً عن أى شئ آخر خاصة فى مجالات معرفة الله شخصياً، ونوال المغفرة، الفرح الداخلى، السلام القلبى والحياة فى الممارسات الروحية والأسرار الكنسية والإرتباط الحى بالكنيسة جسد المسيح. هذه التعددية لا تصلح لشىء ولا تقدم قوة أخلاقية تقود الإنسان. 

المسيح هو "الحق" الوحيد كما قال: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 6:14). بمعنى أنه الطريق الحقيقى للحياة الأبدية، ومن أجل هذا الحق استشهد الآلاف فى كل عصور المسيحية وهم فرحين بإيمانهم وبعقيدتهم وكنيستهم وطهارتهم وأبديتهم... القديس أغسطينوس شفيع التائبين مثل حـى لذلك.. لم ينقصـه المـال ولا اللـذة الحسيـة ولا المكانة الإجتماعية.. وتبقى اعترافاته شهادة حية وجميلة عن الحاجة إلى الله: "رغبتى أن أعرف الله والنفس"، "لقد جعلتنى لك يا الله ولن يرتاح قلبى إلا فيك


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا

 للموضوع الراائع جدا 

الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا​
> 
> للموضوع الراائع جدا ​
> الرب يبارككم​


----------



## flopater (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ينفع بحث


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2010)

flopater قال:


> ينفع بحث


----------

